# This is why young children and animals should not mix:



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

Puppy survives after boy accidentally flushes him down the toilet while 'washing' him | Mail Online

Or..atleast not to leave your child unattended with a animal. Poor dog...and the simpering women says that it will not remember anything...well, such utter stupidity amazes me.

She should never have left her son with Dyno...


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I've just watched that online - the poor little puppy.:sad: I can't imagine how he was allowed to be alone with the little puppy for so long cos it didn't look very old. I hope he got a good telling off from his parents because at 4 years old I am sure he should have known better.:angry:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

It says it is a week old.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

1 why is a one week old pup going for a walk in the garden to get dirty?
2 why was the kid left unsupervised with something so young?
3 where was the dogs mother?
4 how do you accidentally flusha pup down the toilet? the kid knew he was flushing the toilet he just didnt think the dog would go down the drain. unless the kid was in the bathroom with the dog, tripped and the pup fell in the loo the same time the kid fell and grabed the flush i wouldnt call it an accident.

when will people learn that young kids and animals dont mix.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Good post Cassie!
And something I often say!
Train the child to respect the dog!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Those pics are really upsetting.

And even more crazy, why are Mr Dyno~Rod and 4 yr old kid posing with traumatised puppy?

All's well that end well, and picture of our ( sweet, bless him , he didn't know!) son in the papers???

That was really upsetting to read.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

*Ditto all posts! one week old and being taken out by child!! NO WAY!*


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

This is absolutely disgusting..
The poor little soul!
Just so many question?!...
Why was the puppy being taken for a walk at one week old?
Why dont the children know right from wrong?
Where was the mother in the space of time that the dog was taken for a walk and then flushed?
Where was the puppys mother?
Surely the puppy had not been sold at this young agee?
If they have a mother dog with puppies then i hope they aren't fussing and causing stress to the mother and babies!!

I can't believe it, quite upsetting to read ! I just hope this little puppy is better cared for and that the little boys dont get hold of him again  
Big frowns!!!!!!!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I am really hoping they have the mother of the puppy.
Otherwise the story gets worse really doesn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

The RSPCA really should get involved here - I have taught 4 year olds who know better and if the parents knew that their kids 'didn't know better' they should be keeping a closer eye on them. Poor por puppy :-(

Well done to the services who helped save the little one xx


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

According to what i heard on the news the puppy was 8 weeks not 1 and its twin boys that have taken the pup outside to play with it and it has got dirty and they decided to bath it. Unfortunatly they have decided to put it in the toilet instead of the bath and flushed it. The mother called the rspca and fire brigade out to get the pup out but they couldnt get it free so water board had to come out and flush it out.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Kat28 said:


> According to what i heard on the news the puppy was 8 weeks not 1 and its twin boys that have taken the pup outside to play with it and it has got dirty and they decided to bath it. Unfortunatly they have decided to put it in the toilet instead of the bath and flushed it. The mother called the rspca and fire brigade out to get the pup out but they couldnt get it free so water board had to come out and flush it out.


*Makes you wonder which news is right.I watched this last night on the news and it said the pup was 1 week old,but it did look older to me.And it was dyno rod that got the pup out thats why they have called him dyno.At 4 years of age the children SHOULD have known better.*


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

i saw it on the local news last night, the poor pup was being passed around like some sort of toy while the mother dog was desperately trying to get to him  They was posing for pictures outside with it, it shouldnt even be outside at that age, and im sorry but at 4 years old he should know better!  just glad the poor thing survived!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Makes you wonder which news is right.I watched this last night on the news and it said the pup was 1 week old,but it did look older to me.And it was dyno rod that got the pup out thats why they have called him dyno.At 4 years of age the children SHOULD have known better.*


Yeah it makes you wonder how true some of these stories are. Yeah the kid should have known better My 5 year old wouldnt do something like that. But he has grown up with animals.Maybe its a case of first pet and parents not teaching them the right way to deal with an animal.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I really would love to know how old it really is.
Another article has stated it's ten weeks old.
Has anyone seen this pup with it's eyes open at all, just curious, as surely if the pup was 8-10 weeks old, it wouldn't look asleep all the time. I got my pup at 10 weeks old and he was very alert when people were around, or is that just me? lol.
x


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

To be honest, I do not see why the puppy's age has to be debated; 8 months or 1 week...a puppy shouldn't be treated in this manner nor does it give the right for this child to flush the animal down the toilet. After all, shouldn't he by now know what a toilet is used for? Not for washing dogs...you do that in the bath or outside....and the mother should not have left her son alone with the puppy (unless she was there the whole time; then she is as stupid and utterly irresponsible as her four year old).

At four years old, you understand and respect animals...not do this...

Whilst I am on this tangeant; the *mother* should have enough common sense to know that you don't leave children and animals unattended...for no matter what happens. No wonder, there is a numerous reported attacks from dogs on children...not the dogs fault mind you but they are unpredictable when around children who are cruel enough and yes, stupid enough to treat the animal in a particular way....then the poor animal gets put down because the adult is not around or hasn't taught their little brats how to correctly be around animals...all comes down to respect....and children today don't have any...

Oh, also if you are criticizing the news source; here's also two links from the BBC (and I trust the BBC news):

BBC NEWS | UK | 'Flushed puppy' survives ordeal

BBC NEWS | UK | 'Flushed puppy' survives ordeal

(I am afraid that they are video links)


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't think anyone is criticizing the news source, just there are so many articles and news, with different ages and people are just curious as to how old the pup really is.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

A four year old should by now know that they should treat animals with respect.


As a Mother of a four year old and two year old, I would like to say thus:

Both my children have been brought up with animals and would not hurt a fly. They respect all of our dogs and cats. It is not possible for me to keep an eye on them all the while (nature calls and all that), but I trust both my kids and dogs that they will come to no harm.

Not all parents and kids or dogs come to that are the same.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> A four year old should by now know that they should treat animals with respect.
> 
> As a Mother of a four year old and two year old, I would like to say thus:
> 
> ...


Completley agree


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> Completley agree


Thank you,


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Thank you,


You're welcome


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

how discusting thats a very very young puppy!! what irresponsible parents!! my kids were 5yrs & 2yrs when we got Meg they would never have done anything like that!!! they were so kind & gentle with her, that kid's been taught no respect for animals!! seems like they let him treat the puppy like a Toy!!


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh dear...

Well, I am afraid to say not all children are kind and respectful to animals of all kinds. And whilst, it may have come across as that I was blantly saying that parents should be stuck to their children to make sure nothing happens when around pets, what I was trying to get at was that this accident wouldn't have happened if the child had been taught respect regarding animals....nor should the mother have left her child with a very young puppy.

Sorry, that your children are able to respect animals...did not mean offense. I personally think that animals are good for children but when the result is like this well....no words really...then something happens to child and the parent whines and complains and the animal is put down...is that what you want?

As for that, I don't even leave Mozart around when my younger cousins come to visit. I never let him alone as I don't trust them...they don't show any respect to animals...and are quite cruel.

Lessons should be learnt by this.

Sorry that you disagree with the title...I guess that was rather a generilization.

*Editation:I meant supervisation with the animal and child at all times. Ideally you shouldn't leave a child with a animal. That is what the RSPCA tell you when you get your animal...And, the puppy at a young age shouldn't have been left with a child at that age.*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Apollo said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> Well, I am afraid to say not all children are kind and respectful to animals of all kinds. And whilst, it may have come across as that I was blantly saying that parents should be stuck to their children to make sure nothing happens when around pets, what I was trying to get at was that this accident wouldn't have happened if the child had been taught respect regarding animals....nor should the mother have left her child with a very young puppy.
> 
> ...


*

if this is for me youve not offended me to be honest i wasnt thinking of the title of your thread when i did my post, you have nothing to apologies for:thumbsup:*


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Just also to add.
I had read about this on 'general chat' its why i was not as shocked when i read it here.
It is terrible the fact that happened, obviously nobody could argue with that. I do agree there are some cruel children, i have seen it myself, but i did think you were getting at everyone who had young children and had pets, so i do say sorry about that.

It sounded innocent with the fact the child wanted to wash the dog, but at 4 years old, it would be clear to a child not to do that at a toilet, so it must have been the case the child had not much to do with animals, or had not been told off when doing something wrong with animals possibly. 

I do get on my high horse i have to say, when folk think it is not acceptable for animals and children to get together, so never answered as clearly as i should have in the last post.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Apollo said:


> To be honest, I do not see why the puppy's age has to be debated; 8 months or 1 week...a puppy shouldn't be treated in this manner nor does it give the right for this child to flush the animal down the toilet. After all, shouldn't he by now know what a toilet is used for? Not for washing dogs...you do that in the bath or outside....and the mother should not have left her son alone with the puppy (unless she was there the whole time; then she is as stupid and utterly irresponsible as her four year old).
> 
> At four years old, you understand and respect animals...not do this...
> 
> ...


Can i just say that my children have respect for both animals and other people. Yes the parent has made a mistake yes the child shouldnt have done it.But im sure we werent all perfect at 4


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Lily's Mum said:


> A four year old should by now know that they should treat animals with respect.
> 
> As a Mother of a four year old and two year old, I would like to say thus:
> 
> ...


Completly agree with you.Not all children treat animals in this way


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kat28 said:


> Can i just say that my children have respect for both animals and other people. Yes the parent has made a mistake yes the child shouldnt have done it.But im sure we werent all perfect at 4


no but the child obviously hasnt been taught how to treat animals, the parents are to blame


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> no but the child obviously hasnt been taught how to treat animals, the parents are to blame


Accidents do happen though. This sounds to me as the child hasnt done this in a horrible way.It was a mistake probably thought he was helping by giving the dog a bath.Unfortunatly he picked the toilet to do it in.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I read in the paper yesterday that the puppy was one week old and the mother had seven children - sounds like she had her hands full already without breeding puppies.:sad: It said the puppy was a one week old cocker spaniel pup and by the looks of the pictures I can believe that because it hasn't even opened it's eyes yet. It also said that the mother didn't know the puppy was missing for an hour.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

> Just also to add.
> I had read about this on 'general chat' its why i was not as shocked when i read it here.
> It is terrible the fact that happened, obviously nobody could argue with that. I do agree there are some cruel children, i have seen it myself, but i did think you were getting at everyone who had young children and had pets, so i do say sorry about that.
> 
> ...


Oh no worries; I tend to get on a 'high horse'(at first, i though that you actually had a horse... ) regarding certain topics that I feel strongly about too. Understand completey and I hope that there are no hard feelings?


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

> Can i just say that my children have respect for both animals and other people. Yes the parent has made a mistake yes the child shouldnt have done it.But im sure we werent all perfect at 4


I didn't say that those who were four aren't perfect or not. I only said that at that age you begin to learn respect. Good for you that you have taught your children to be respectful to both humans and animals, because there are some who don't....

Also, can I just clarify something that I already posted:



> Oh dear...
> 
> Well, I am afraid to say not all children are kind and respectful to animals of all kinds. And whilst, it may have come across as that I was blantly saying that parents should be stuck to their children to make sure nothing happens when around pets, what I was trying to get at was that this accident wouldn't have happened if the child had been taught respect regarding animals....nor should the mother have left her child with a very young puppy.
> 
> ...


*

Perhaps you should have read this before you posted? I apologise for making it clearer in the previous posts but this is what I meant originally.




Accidents do happen though. This sounds to me as the child hasnt done this in a horrible way.It was a mistake probably thought he was helping by giving the dog a bath.Unfortunatly he picked the toilet to do it in.

Click to expand...

Yes, accidents do happen, but at this sort of age, children begin to learn and respect from their parents....in fact children learn to follow their parents in mannerisms...they copy. And as he is at a age were generally you begin to learn, I can't really excuse or codone his behaviour. Yes, you may be correct when you say that he hadn't done this in a horrible way, yes you are correct but the point in this is that you don't leave children with a very young animal...especially when the child has no experience and......well, i presume that I have worded this all wrong. Although I do apologise if my posts sound cynical or something, I am not but I tend to verge towards that when I write out my thoughts..so I am sorry if I've caused offense.




I read in the paper yesterday that the puppy was one week old and the mother had seven children - sounds like she had her hands full already without breeding puppies. It said the puppy was a one week old cocker spaniel pup and by the looks of the pictures I can believe that because it hasn't even opened it's eyes yet. It also said that the mother didn't know the puppy was missing for an hour.

Click to expand...

If that is true then..well, I can't seem to say any right in regards to this thread. If I say one thing I'm damned, if I say another I'm damned...

However, it is one week old puppy..and really it is recommended that you keep away children at that time...so where is the mother dog?*


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

This is the story I read about the poor pup.:sad:
Puppy survives being trapped in waste pipe after flushed down loo - video - mirror.co.uk


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

When i read about this in the general chat as horrible as the whole situation is, i couldn't help but laugh at first. Poor kid.

That said, poor puppy. Should never have been away from his mother's side. Where was the boys' mum at this time? Those boys should never have been anywhere near the puppies unsupervised. I think we should blame the parents more than the children really because they only do stupid stuff like that because they haven't been taught any better.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Kat28 said:


> Accidents do happen though. This sounds to me as the child hasnt done this in a horrible way.It was a mistake probably thought he was helping by giving the dog a bath.Unfortunatly he picked the toilet to do it in.


as i said the imo its the parents fault, my kids were taught how to treat animals properly


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

I think (after much reflection) there will be people divided on this issue. There will be those who see it as they are of the opinion that the child should not have been left unsupervised etc and there will be the others who feel that the mother couldn't watch over her brood all the time etc.

As it is clear, I am of the former opinion base. I think to use *jinxys_owner's* term that we shouldn't get on the high horse over this.

The parental supervision was lacking and I think that is an important lesson.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I blame the Parents and owner of the dog. Obviously this litter had been left long enough for a child or children to firstly get the pup dirty and then enough time to flush it down a toilet. As to it being a Cocker, the Dam sure does not look like a Cocker to me


----------

